# Busy week for my girls



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

. I think one might have layed a small dinosaur lol. The third pic is comparing it to an egg she layed another day. The last pic is comparing it to a Banty Cochin egg.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh my, that's one HUGE egg. Owee!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice haul with all those eggs!
We have a Whirlpool stove exactly like yours.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love my stove. After having a flat top I don't think I could ever go back to the ones with the actual coils.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Son of a gun, now what? Easter is around the corner but then after that?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband sells all our eggs at his work. I keep a few for the weekend since those are the only days we make a big breakfast. And if my sis wants some I give her some since she's my neighbor and has to put up with my rooster crowing lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I took eggs to work and gave them away.The people who didn't know me called me the egg lady.I usually gave them away before I even got to the building.I had a sign out front but some strange people come knocking at the door.I finally quit when this 1 guy kept asking me if I wanted to make "some money",if you know what I mean.The sign came down.Now I give them to family and friends.If I have a fridge full of eggs,my FIL takes them to teen challenge and the kids eat them.My chickens are just pets,the eggs are just a bonus.Plus,it took a lot of eggs sold just to pay for 1 bag of feed.I'd rather give them away now.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Dang that's a lot of eggs! Our girls are in the beginnings of full mode production right now. I have several people that buy my extra eggs from me that are jumping up and down ready for them. They don't like grocery store eggs after mine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

zamora said:


> . I have several people that buy my extra eggs from me that are jumping up and down ready for them. They don't like grocery store eggs after mine.


Be careful , that's how i went from 15 to 52.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh gosh chicken queen I can't imagine having some creep come knocking on my door. People like that are the ones that make me nervous of craigslist. If for some reason someone comes to buy something and my husband isn't home I have a loaded gun on the top of my bookshelf just in case. You can never be too careful the way people are now days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's gross, CQ. I give them away. To friends..


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Be careful , that's how i went from 15 to 52.


Too late, we are already drawing up plans for a second coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I love my stove. After having a flat top I don't think I could ever go back to the ones with the actual coils.


My stove is similar to yours , just the Maytag version of it. I love it, I can do everything I did on my coil top even pressure canning.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

busy week indeed! mine have been laying some double yokers this week...maybe its spring in da air


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup. Heard the Mockingbirds this morning.


----------

